# Looking for UK fulfilment service



## Birchgrove (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi there!
I am looking for a UK or EU based T-shirt fulfilment service. Ideally they would offer a full package, accepting orders from an eCommerce site (mine or theirs), printing the t-shirt(s) to order, packaging and posting to the customer. 
If you could advise on any contacts please.
Thank you.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.dtgprinting.co.uk


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for this


----------



## ChilliTee (Sep 6, 2011)

Birchgrove, are you just interested in one-off runs or possibly larger ones?


----------



## Caterpanda (Mar 30, 2009)

Birchgrove said:


> Hi there!
> I am looking for a UK or EU based T-shirt fulfilment service. Ideally they would offer a full package, accepting orders from an eCommerce site (mine or theirs), printing the t-shirt(s) to order, packaging and posting to the customer.
> If you could advise on any contacts please.
> Thank you.


Here are a few that I've looked into, but I haven't used them:

There's Spreadshirt. They have a .com and a .net, but in Europe you'd open a shop from www.spreadshirt.net, which is in Germany.

Also Branding2Go in the UK - I think their blog is here.

And Comboutique. From their contact info webpage, they seem to be based in France.

And also Shirtcity; from the homepage text I'd guess they're in Germany? http://www.shirtcity.com/


----------

